# Sandhills Pictures



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Look where the tracks are...somehow that yote slipped to the right of that snare UGHHHH!!







Fed up with no action I set out more then 800lbs of dead calf carcusses and parts to see what was up. Nothing touched these during two weeks. That's what the coyote rut will do to a trapper and caller in January







this is coyote country!







Even with a front paw in a #4 coild spring this pissed off badger almost dug that post out!







My only coyote. We saw pink blood in the snow (coyote in season) and I switched the caller to lonesome female howls. female mating howls (yodels), one male howl and then submissive...that did the trick on this satellite yote.



















some variations of Bobcat Cubbies.













This is home. I borrowed the tractor and stacked hay bales to help with the wind. The only problem was mule deer at night often sniffing the canvas! Yes mule deer sneeze when they get hay dust up their nostrils!!







,,,speaking of mule deer...this one escaped from something. Look at the neck would. The opposite side was opened up pretty bad, but its quickness did not leave me a photo.







...Most mornings the last week looked like this!







First for me called in this big pine pig with a bobcat mating call. Look at these quils...














...no motor vehicle traffic here...just a man, a horse and a plastic sled with traps and a rifle

THE END.....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Lots of nice pic's, thanks for sharing. I think I would have found a warmer windless place to set up camp unless you're not allowed to !!!!!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

very cool Larry, looked like an awesome time...thanks for the pics!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You sure are an adventurous soul, Larry. Lots of variety and new experiences no matter how many times you've been out. Thanks for giving us a slice of your reality for the recent past.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

hassell said:


> Lots of nice pic's, thanks for sharing. I think I would have found a warmer windless place to set up camp unless you're not allowed to !!!!!


When your in Nebraska its hard to escape the wind as it always blows! I set up where I did to save on fuel. Its 13 miles to the forest from there and just 1/2 mile to the Middle Loup River (picture). Believe it or not those bales stopped 70% of the wind. I always had the option of stacking them two high which I am sure would of stopped all the wind.

After allot of talk about wind this time around, plus my health, this summer I plan on spoiling myself by building a sheepherders or a gypsy wagon on a 7x 16 foot flat bed trailer I have.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Building-a-Gypsy-Wagon/step10/On-the-Road/

BTW besides an hour set up and tear down it just getting to hard to pull stakes frozen in the ground. I broke my trappers shovel handle hitting frozen ground this year. Anyone want to buy a used but well taken care of spike tent?

Larry


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds cold but looks like a great time. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya I hear you on the wind, 1 mph is a lot in freezing temps. Actually the pic of the river and the clump of trees in the background made me think of a better camping spot. Cut out the center of one of those bales, then that would be a heavy duty sleeping bag.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Glen...what I experience is life as its meant to be. Its more about learning from the animals then it being an adventure.

I want to say this so it doesn't sound like BS but it probably won't to most, because most won't understand. But unlike most I learn directly from the animals instead of by reading books, watching videos and hap hazard occurrences. That white tent I live in not only is a shelter but its a place I hear things and it also puts me in their home not one created by man.

Each one of my senses starts to work again after a week or so when I am there. My ears decipher night and day sounds, my eyes interpret activity and believe it or not my nose tells me what animal is close. The only animal I have trouble discerning is that between a badger and a fox in a hole as they both smell like old skunk.

Based on what I heard, smelled and observed...I should of been trapper of the year! But then again after thinking about it I know the reason now. Coyote emotions were peeked, not only for the males but for the females. Hunger was on the back burner and my calling failed because I should of used challeng sounds more to piss off the now territorial females.

Larry


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

hassell said:


> Ya I hear you on the wind, 1 mph is a lot in freezing temps. Actually the pic of the river and the clump of trees in the background made me think of a better camping spot. Cut out the center of one of those bales, then that would be a heavy duty sleeping bag.


The cold never has been an issue for me. I have been told I am tough and I say thats BS as we are all different. In fact I overheat when the temps are above 72. So people that can take the heat are the tough ones to me.

I only wear gloves when handling dryland traps. My clothes are simple also when its 0 and above. Long underwear, a sweatshirt and a over that a flannel shirt. On my head is a ball cap. If the wind blows I wear a hooded sweatshirt and pull the hood up.

If the weather is 25 mph winds and -0 Ill put on coveralls.

One afternoon it was 15 and calm, I had hobbled some 6 miles in the morning checking cat traps. The sun was out and I fell asleep on the stand for about a 1/2 hour. That sun felt like the radiant heat from tent stove. When I awoke it was just like when I fell asleep...no coyotes or cats to be seen anywhere Hahaha!

Larry


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great pictures Larry, a sheepherders wagon would make for a warmer and drier camp.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

220swift said:


> Great pictures Larry, a sheepherders wagon would make for a warmer and drier camp.


I agree and its being planned right now. Plus the mobility cannot be argued!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Cool pictures...


----------



## crzy_cntryby (Feb 13, 2016)

TheDuckMaster said:


> When your in Nebraska its hard to escape the wind as it always blows! I set up where I did to save on fuel. Its 13 miles to the forest from there and just 1/2 mile to the Middle Loup River (picture). Believe it or not those bales stopped 70% of the wind. I always had the option of stacking them two high which I am sure would of stopped all the wind.
> 
> After allot of talk about wind this time around, plus my health, this summer I plan on spoiling myself by building a sheepherders or a gypsy wagon on a 7x 16 foot flat bed trailer I have.
> 
> ...


Great idea on the sheep camp. The tent in the picture the one you are looking to possibly sell? Details?


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

crzy_cntryby said:


> Great idea on the sheep camp. The tent in the picture the one you are looking to possibly sell? Details?


yep its the one. It 10 by 10 inside. 7 foot to the peak. Heavy zippers two doors. stove jack with cover, A slightly beat up tent fly that took on some winds. Ill fix ir a few minor tears and a grommet popped. I keep the stove but would consider throwing in the cots. These are extra long and wide ...great nights sleep. Its a great tent no doubt. Floor is attached,,,I asked for that because with no floor the ground is frozen and cold. It allows moisture to form


----------



## crzy_cntryby (Feb 13, 2016)

TheDuckMaster said:


> yep its the one. It 10 by 10 inside. 7 foot to the peak. Heavy zippers two doors. stove jack with cover, A slightly beat up tent fly that took on some winds. Ill fix ir a few minor tears and a grommet popped. I keep the stove but would consider throwing in the cots. These are extra long and wide ...great nights sleep. Its a great tent no doubt. Floor is attached,,,I asked for that because with no floor the ground is frozen and cold. It allows moisture to form


Frame? Price?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Some great pictures and great looking sets. 
I pulled my traps yesterday after a tough season due to weather. I was really looking forward to some time calling. I really like calling this time of year using vocals. Sadly I need to make an emergency trip to Texas to see my grandmother that is not doing well and her time is limited. Hopefully I can get in a few stands when I get back, if not there's always next year.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your Grandmother, Wayne. it seems this has been a time of sad things for a lot of us.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

crzy_cntryby said:


> Frame? Price?


No frame...Spike tents have poles. Makes them much easier to transport and set up. I bought this tent for use in the winter. It has no door screens. But i has two doors, which is a mandatory item with a wood stove. If a fire occurs or for some reason you get a backdraft and the tent fills with smoke. Those two doors work as intended.

Id take $650.00 for it and the rainfly you pay the shipping, If a guy twist my arm I will add both cots for another $125.00. These cots are oversize, with drying racks at one end and pouches on the side for storage of cell phone, toothpaste, underwear...anything.

Wood stove and pipes will not be part of the sale.

Understand the rainfly was damaged this trip and will be repaired stronger than new. Gusty winds hitting 47mph caused it to flap around and some tears occurred along with the center post grommet being torn. These tears and stress points will be beefed up with some thin leather, epoxy and new grommets if needed. No major tears as the rain fly is rip stop nylon material.

You may ask why a rain fly in winter. Two things, snow doesn't stick to the nylon and rolls right off with a few bumps from the inside of the tent. Most importantly is heat retention. That 2 to 6 inch dead air space between the canvas and fly, stops the heat from penetrating the breathable canvas. Thus even at -6 to -10 with a well regulated stove and good wood, you can keep the tent at 60 degrees. If you want to play with the dampers (stove and chimney) you can get it so warm the side windows have to be opened as it gets too hot. Yes at -10!

That's the beauty of a spike tent vs a wall tent. That single peak which causes a steep roof pitch sheds snow easily and it holds the heat as the dead air in the peak area is bigger. Not to mention air circulation is better. The only better tent for winter IMHO is a tee pee.

Oh, its dirty right now. I swepped the floor pretty good a month ago, but it needs mopped and the walls needs a good wash and drying. Cannot wash and clean when that when temps never get above 20 here in Iowa!! Buts it put away dry which is more important then a little dirt and it is stored that way.

Larry


----------



## crzy_cntryby (Feb 13, 2016)

Looks like a good tent. Got vetoed. Good luck.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

crzy_cntryby said:


> Looks like a good tent. Got vetoed. Good luck.


Thats funny...I was vetoed for 35 years. Now I get to make my own decisions (at times) and it scares the crap out of me!


----------



## crzy_cntryby (Feb 13, 2016)

TheDuckMaster said:


> Thats funny...I was vetoed for 35 years. Now I get to make my own decisions (at times) and it scares the crap out of me!


Scares me when she says ok.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ruger said:


> Some great pictures and great looking sets.
> I pulled my traps yesterday after a tough season due to weather. I was really looking forward to some time calling. I really like calling this time of year using vocals. Sadly I need to make an emergency trip to Texas to see my grandmother that is not doing well and her time is limited. Hopefully I can get in a few stands when I get back, if not there's always next year.


Sorry to hear about your grandmother, I hope you had a safe trip and was able to see her. It's sad to loose a loved one, I was thrown into the fire at a young age, I lost my grandparents at four and five years old, that was just on my mother's side, my sister was murdered when I was fourteen... And then my father passed away a few years ago, and I don't want to leave out all of my friends and other family who left this earth to early... Just remember, life here on earth is temporary... I believe there's a better place for all of us! My father called it the happy hunting grounds.

Sorry Larry for hijacking... I'll shut up now.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

No Hijacking....I commend you for seeing this mans issue and I am miffed at myself for not reading.

Ruger...you hold on to your family as long as you can. Be safe in your travels.

AZ... hang in there. Just as winter always makes the nights longer, our thoughts of our life's unfairness somehow wear on us a tad more.

best regards to you both...

Larry


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone, my grandmother has gone to a better place without pain. Made it down here before she passed, a blessing to be able to give her a hug.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Another member of "The Greatest Generation" has passed on....Wayne, sorry for your loss. It's good you got to see her before she passed. Thoughts and prayers to you and your family. Be safe in your travels.

Mike


----------

